# The most vaccinated person in the world



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's a test case of the efficacy of Pfizer. Italian woman accidentally receives a whole vial of Pfizer which is six doses.









Italian woman accidentally given six shots of Covid-19 vaccine


A 23-year-old woman who was mistakenly given six doses of the Pfizer BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine has been discharged from the hospital where she was being monitored for any adverse reaction.




www.cp24.com


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Here's a test case of the efficacy of Pfizer. Italian woman accidentally receives a whole vial of Pfizer which is six doses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how they do her booster shot - another whole vial?


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

if the vax shedding crowd is onto something after all maybe she could vaccinate other people by hugging them
j


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> if the vax shedding crowd is onto something after all maybe she could vaccinate other people by hugging them
> j


That`s a good one...lol.
48 hours after my roommate got the jab( around a month ago), I turned bright red to the point where she noticed, and was actually concerned for my well being. I take no medication, and this hasn`t happened before, or since, but i do have a blood pressure machine in the house, so I checked and all was well...weird, like everything else associated with this virus.

So far, no new appendages, horns or anything else growing out of my skull.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> if the vax shedding crowd is onto something after all maybe she could vaccinate other people by hugging them
> j


Trying to keep track of that conspiracy theory... do they think vaccinated people are shedding the virus, like what could happen with a live vaccine? Or do they think vaccinated people are shedding the vaccine?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Griff said:


> Or do they think vaccinated people are shedding the vaccine?


How would they know considering this vaccine is new and unique? 

I`ve been around a couple of people in the past who were showing symptoms from a flu shot, but that really is of no use in this situation. Conspiracy theories seem to be taking the place of soap operas from the past. Gotta fill that empty space between the ears with something that initiates an emotional reaction..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Griff said:


> Trying to keep track of that conspiracy theory... do they think vaccinated people are shedding the virus, like what could happen with a live vaccine? Or do they think vaccinated people are shedding the vaccine?


Vaccination allows one's immune system to fight off any infection much more effectively. Think of it as a great warm-up exercise before a show or game, that allows for optimal performance. It is not a shut-off switch that means one cannot get infected, although a quickly-defeated infection may *feel* like a shut-off switch (i.e., not feeling sick enough to feel "sick", feels like one was never sick to begin with). Can vaccinated people shed virus? Yes, though one would assume in much smaller amounts and for a shorter time. It provides a drastically reduced risk, but does not _eliminate_ risk.

Many of us normally harbour bacteria and viruses that we are able to fight off and feel generally healthy. When we are worn down or malnourished, such pathogens can "seize the moment" and proliferate. At least that's my understanding of it.

Vaccine does not proliferate, so whatever vaccine one gets injected with is all the vaccine you have in your body. Hard to see how any of that could be "shed".


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Griff said:


> do they think vaccinated people are shedding the vaccine?


The people I know who are into it believe that there's a protein or something or other in the vaccine that causes problems with fertility and pregnancy. If you've been vaccinated your body recognizes that bad thing and gets rid of it through the skin over several days after the shot, so the theory goes, and it can be absorbed by those around you in way that would cause similar problems for them. So you don't radiate the vaccine, it's a byproduct of its breakdown or something. 

People believe this about other vaccines too, not just this one. It's been a staple of the anti-vax movement for years but just louder now. It makes a sort of intuitive sense and the body clearly does get rid of some stuff through the skin and breathing. And I'm sure you could collect a sample of people who have been vaccinated and then had problems with fertility afterwards. Whether that problem came from anxiety around the vaccine or some other unrelated concern I don't know. And I feel like shit for a day or so whenever I get a vaccine for flu or whatever so really I can't say that I'm not giving off some sort of badness during that time. But I've never seen a medically supported point of view to support that theory that I radiate infertility. I am ugly so that radiates its own sort of infertility but that happens whether I've been vaccinated recently or not. 

I get poked on Friday first shot. I'll try to not to procreate for a few days afterwards just out of abundance of caution /s
j


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this lady could be a walking biohazard.

anti-maskers/vaxxers are masking up around her to protect themselves from the radiating vaccine she gives off


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I got my first jab last week as well. Pretty pumped!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> this lady could be a walking biohazard.
> 
> anti-maskers/vaxxers are masking up around her to protect themselves from the radiating vaccine she gives off


The eye rolling stupidity is hilarious.




__





Anti-Maskers Ready to Start Masking—to Protect Themselves From the Vaccinated - VICE






www.vice.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> The eye rolling stupidity is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what made me think of it. I can't wait for the debate to continue,.,., here and elswhere


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

keto said:


> The eye rolling stupidity is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there is pure gold.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> if the vax shedding crowd is onto something after all maybe she could vaccinate other people by hugging them
> j


or peeing on them


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> That there is pure gold.


I heard that if you stare at Tam on the TV for more than one hour, you`re automatically immune to Covid. Not sure if it`s true...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> I heard that if you stare at Tam on the TV for more than one hour, you`re automatically immune to Covid. Not sure if it`s true...


I'd certainly be immune from ever wanting sex again


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'd certainly be immune from ever wanting sex again


Wow...she`s a vaccine and a contraceptive all in one. I like that...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like that you guys are crying for freedom of speech so you can make fun of a persons appearance.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim Wellington said:


> I heard that if you stare at Tam on the TV for more than one hour, you`re automatically immune to Covid. Not sure if it`s true...


i think i'd become immune to stupidity.
or perhaps become overwhelmed by the lethal dosage.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I like that you guys are crying for freedom of speech so you can make fun of a persons appearance.


People are shallow.
Similarly, if Trudeau looked like this guy:








sorry, I meant this guy:









...he never would have been elected.
This generation would have elected Chamberlain over Churchill.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I like that you guys are crying for freedom of speech so you can make fun of a persons appearance.


Oh, the irony in your statement


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Oh, the irony in your statement


do tell


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> or peeing on them


nope ... it radiates through the skin somehow. i just listened to a teary eyed heartfelt lecture about how vaccinated people in the same room as pregnant women causes miscarriages

i know some very vax opposed people and was joking with one of them earlier this week that his chances of being run over by a truck on the way to be vaccinated are many times higher than his chances of having a serious reaction to the vaccine. 

Now he's doubly reluctant to step out the door.  Between all the vaccinated people radiating toxic infertility and the risk of being hit by a truck the day has become simply unmanageable. As worried as he is I'm sure there are fertility effects too but we didn't get into that. Next thing you know the conspiracy will be that the whole thing is a Pfizer plot to increase sales of its other well known product. 

j


----------

